# raft vs kayak



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Because of posts like this...... Just sayin'


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

So me questioning caused the problem? I live where I have no river so I don't understand the friction. I really wondered where all the friction comes from. It seems to me we all love the same thing so why can't we get along


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

Just saying


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Getting along is so un-Amaerican.

Everyone has to think they are better.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Dave Frank said:


> Getting along is so un-Amaerican.
> 
> Everyone has to think they are better.


Dave - you're the _worst_ of the worst – a kayaker and a rafter. You must really hate yourself. How do you even get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Ummmm....I love rafters. They carry my gear, beer, and bring horseshoes! I don't think I even know any kayakers who haven't pushed rubber before...I sure don't know any who don't like rafters. I typically stay far away from rafts on the river when rapids come around, but only because I don't like being squashed The rafter vs kayaker thing seems a little contrived to me.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I love to paddle a kayak and row a raft. I love to paddle a canoe and sail a boat. Believe me it is all good.

I love being on rivers and boating with friends.

I started rowing to experience getting down rivers in another river craft. 

Each river craft has it's own slightly different way of getting us down river. My opinion is all have their place. 

When I am kayaking a river I appreciate having rafters to carry my gear and being there if I need help.

When I am rowing a river I appreciate having kayakers to help me land and launch, probe lines and being there if I need help.

In my kayak, I have been rescued by rafters and in my raft I have been rescued by kayakers.

If there is any back and forth chatter between rafters and kayakers my opinion is that every one is having fun and enjoying being on the river.

When things go bad we are all boaters helping each other.

That is the one of the many reasons I enjoy boating.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Face it, there will always be friction but yet both still get along until, you mistake the kayak for a floating groover and the all the shit (pun intended) happens


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

shonuffkayak said:


> Ok I get the fact that rafters can carry a ton and can carry many. But I've done both and kayaking is much more intimate with nature. I love rivers and rafters and kayakers both do so why the friction between? Do we all not love the same thing?


Hey Kook - how come you think you are so much more intimate? 

Just because you can't see where you are going? Can't get your pipe lit while running class 3? Can't bring a tent mate in your rotomolded injected, soon to be flower planter? Because you can't do a six day trip without having a heavy boat or relying on some rafter scum to carry your stuff?

Don't be a hater man.


----------



## raft_n (Mar 10, 2004)

Kayaks, Rafts, Water sports, you name it I do it! Been a professional Raft Guide for 12 years, a safety Kayaker for 6 years.... Peas and carrots. Wowsers this is a lame post. It is all about the river and having fun. Get a clue (wink)


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

The only logical conclusion is that shonuffakayak is either a dirty hippy.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Crazy Nate said:


> The only logical conclusion is that shonuffakayak is either a dirty hippy.


Maybe what this guy needs is a good 18 days down the grand in a raft with some good company to make him realize that the river gods dont discriminate..

I hear theres a nice guy named dave looking for a rowing buddy! A little bromance outta straighten him right out!


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

carvedog said:


> Hey Kook - how come you think you are so much more intimate?
> 
> Just because you can't see where you are going? Can't get your pipe lit while running class 3? Can't bring a tent mate in your rotomolded injected, soon to be flower planter? Because you can't do a six day trip without having a heavy boat or relying on some rafter scum to carry your stuff?
> 
> Don't be a hater man.


Wasnt hating raft kayak whatever didn't mean to be anti either.I just see alot on here back and forth between rafters and kayakers. Obviously somewhere it got twisted. I think any time on river is great and most river people are great. I just didn't understand the friction between the two camps. I was just questioning that. Any implication one was better than another was a misunderstanding.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I really don't think there is any friction...just good-natured barbs and some misunderstood joking between friends. Not sure why you are trying to push the issue?


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

chepora said:


> I really don't think there is any friction...just good-natured barbs and some misunderstood joking between friends. Not sure why you are trying to push the issue?


Yes, we all get along fine in my opinion. Posting stuff like this just gets people fired up and creates friction. 

Let the issue go, and get out on the water...


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I think CasperMike or Randaddy stole Carve Dog's password. Either that or he's my long lost real Dad.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Same thing with skiers vs snowboarders. I mean,I know boarding(my sport) is a thousand times more rad,and the pow turn on a shredstick is infinitely more fun than turning on ski's. And skiing's basically turning into rollerblading and all. But why the friction? Cant we all just love the mountain and agree to rip shit mutually...??

(Kindve how this stupid,slightly insulting question came across)


----------



## ScubaSteve (Aug 30, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that riverboarders are the lowest form of life on the river. 

Kayakers mooch beers and food off the rafters but at least they can carry their own water. 

I find myself mooching sips of water off kayakers! Damn, I've hit rock-bottom!


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Look, I know rafters who say that *ALL* kayakers rode the shortbus to school. This is unhelpful, mean and absolute crap. I mean, _seriously_, since when was 98% "*all*?"


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

ScubaSteve said:


> I have come to the conclusion that riverboarders are the lowest form of life on the river.
> 
> Kayakers mooch beers and food off the rafters but at least they can carry their own water.
> 
> I find myself mooching sips of water off kayakers! Damn, I've hit rock-bottom!


Lol that's great as I've heard your the authority on "dick dragging" no matter how I may have came across from my post I love all my fellow Riverphiles. So ya all push that rubber, drag that dick or float that flower pot main thing is enjoy mother natures H20 and most of all RESPECT each other. As Bob Marley said one love!


----------



## nancykarr (Jun 19, 2011)

OH NO!! The real world of biases as I get my toes into the river scene? We started rafting as our friend needed some rafters to carry his gear down the Grand Canyon when he kayaked, and plan to learn to kayak also. I even met a Jet boat pilot that was nice. We are horrible people that alpine ski race, back country ski powder, telemark, snowboard, and snowshoe, as so many people know that only one of these is best. I don't rondonee, so they must be bad, and I would only like snowmobilers if they will tow me up a pristine slope of powder snow, because I don't own a snowmobile. FYI, it is all fun and games.


----------

